# الطاقة من الظلام!



## العبد الفقير (28 فبراير 2007)

قرأت القليل عن هذا الموضوع،فهل هناك من يملك أكثر عن هذا الموضوع؟


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل من الممكن أن تفيدنا بما عندك من معلومات؟


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

قول اللى عندك واحنا ممكن نشاركك بما نعرفه عما تقول


----------



## العبد الفقير (14 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير، سأحاول أن اتي بالمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع، لأني قرأت عنوان المقالة فقط


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

سمعنا بكل اختراع , الا هذا , الظلام هو لا طاقة فكيف تولد الطاقة منه؟


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (16 يونيو 2008)

كل شيئ وله طاقة ولكن متى استغلال هذه الطاقة غير معروف عندي ممكن تنورنا بما لديك


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 يونيو 2008)

عيدان السبعاوي قال:


> كل شيئ وله طاقة ولكن متى استغلال هذه الطاقة غير معروف عندي ممكن تنورنا بما لديك


 -------------------------------------------
ألأخ عيدان
تحية لك ولكل السبعاويين
المكان الذي ليس فيه طاقة سيكون مظلماً, ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض,
هل يمكن ان نقول للجيب الذي ليس فيه فلوس , أن الفلوس فيه ولكن لا نراها ؟


----------



## محمدا-1 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

واو أفكار ممتازة ، قد يكون هذا حاليا ضرب من الخيال و لكن من كان يصدق أن للشمس طاقة؟
أولا / ماهو الظلام؟
ثانيا/ماهو لون الظلام ؟
ثالثا/ماهي جزيئات الظلام؟
رابعا/هل ظلام كائن مستقل بنفسه أم هو انعكاس لشيء آخر فيه طاقة ؟
خامسا/هل الظلام هو الطاقة السلبية للطاقة الشمسية من حيث كونه ظل الأرض؟
سادسا/هل أنا أحلم أم أفكر؟
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

العبد الفقير قال:


> قرأت القليل عن هذا الموضوع،فهل هناك من يملك أكثر عن هذا الموضوع؟


 
الأخ الكريم العبد الفقير 
هذا موضوع عن طاقة الظلام Dark Energy 

وليس الطاقة من الظلام ؟!!!!
ولكنه باللغة الإنجليزية .. 
(مقدمة مختصرة: طاقة الظلام هي أحد صيغ الطاقة الإفتراضية ، والتي تتغلغل في الكون ، وتؤدي إلى زيادة في معدل إتساع الكون .
طاقة الظلام هي أكثر نظرية مقبولة لشرح الإكتشافات والتجارب بأن الكون يتوسع بمعدل تسارع .) ​ 

*Dark energy*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
*Physical cosmology*

Universe · Big Bang
Age of the universe
Timeline of the Big Bang
Ultimate fate of the universe [show]Early universeInflation · Nucleosynthesis
GWB · Neutrino background
Cosmic microwave background[show]Expanding universeRedshift · Hubble's law
Metric expansion of space
Friedmann equations
FLRW metric[show]Structure FormationShape of the Universe
Structure formation
Reionization
Galaxy formation
Large-scale structure
Galaxy filaments[hide]ComponentsLambda-CDM model
*Dark energy* · Dark matter[show]TimelineTimeline of cosmological theories
Future of an expanding universe[show]ExperimentsObservational cosmology
2dF · SDSS
COBE · BOOMERanG · WMAP · Planck[show]ScientistsIsaac Newton · Einstein · Hawking · Friedman · Lemaître · Hubble · Penzias · Wilson · Gamow · Dicke · Zel'dovich · Mather · Rubin · Smoot· _others_v • d • e
Not to be confused with dark matter, dark fluid, or dark flow.


In physical cosmology, astronomy and celestial mechanics, *dark energy* is a hypothetical form of energy that permeates all of space and tends to increase the rate of expansion of the universe.[1] Dark energy is the most accepted theory to explain recent observations and experiments that the universe appears to be expanding at an accelerating rate. In the standard model of cosmology, dark energy currently accounts for 73% of the total mass-energy of the universe.[2]
Two proposed forms for dark energy are the cosmological constant, a _constant_ energy density filling space homogeneously,[3] and scalar fields such as quintessence or moduli, _dynamic_ quantities whose energy density can vary in time and space. Contributions from scalar fields that are constant in space are usually also included in the cosmological constant. The cosmological constant is physically equivalent to vacuum energy. Scalar fields which do change in space can be difficult to distinguish from a cosmological constant because the change may be extremely slow.
High-precision measurements of the expansion of the universe are required to understand how the expansion rate changes over time. In general relativity, the evolution of the expansion rate is parameterized by the cosmological equation of state (the relationship between temperature, pressure, and combined matter, energy, and vacuum energy density for any region of space). Measuring the equation of state of dark energy is one of the biggest efforts in observational cosmology today.
Adding the cosmological constant to cosmology's standard FLRW metric leads to the Lambda-CDM model, which has been referred to as the "standard model" of cosmology because of its precise agreement with observations. Dark energy has been used as a crucial ingredient in a recent attempt[4] to formulate a cyclic model for the universe.









رابط الموضوع ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الكريم العبد الفقير ​
> 
> هذا موضوع عن طاقة الظلام dark energy ​
> وليس الطاقة من الظلام ؟!!!!
> ...


 


محمدا-1 قال:


> واو أفكار ممتازة ، قد يكون هذا حاليا ضرب من الخيال و لكن من كان يصدق أن للشمس طاقة؟
> أولا / ماهو الظلام؟
> ثانيا/ماهو لون الظلام ؟
> ثالثا/ماهي جزيئات الظلام؟
> ...


الأخ محمدا-1 
تساؤلات ممتازة ،، 
ولكن دعني أبدأ من آية من القرآن في موضوع الظلام والنور. 
في سورة الأنعام وفي أولها يقول الحق الخالق البارئ المبدع 
{الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِم يَعْدِلُونَ}{1}​ 
في تفسير الجلالين جعل أي خلق الظلمات والنور ..​ 
إذن الظلام هو من مخلوقات الله سبحانه أما لونه.. وهذا يجعلني اسأل: هل للنور لون ؟ 
النور يظهر مع طلوع الشمس فهي التي تنير الأرض وليس الكون !!
الظلام يظهر بإختفاء مصدر النور!! ​ 
هذا يجعلني اسأل هل هناك فرق بين النور والضوء؟ 
اسألتك إسترعت إنتباهي وهي محفزة للتفكير والبحث والتمحيص.. ​ 
أشكرك على المداخلة ولي عودة لمناقشة الأسئلة. ​ 
تقبل تحياتي .. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ محمدا-1
> 
> تساؤلات ممتازة ،،
> ولكن دعني أبدأ من آية من القرآن في موضوع الظلام والنور.
> ...


 

الضوء : هو مصدر للطاقة 
أما النور فهو ليس كذلك:

الشمس مصدر للطاقة 
القمر : مصدر إنارة يستمدها من مصدر الطاقة.

يقول الحق في محكم التنزيل : 

 {هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاء وَالْقَمَرَ نُوراً وَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُواْ عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ }يونس5

{قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُم بِضِيَاء أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ }القصص71

{وَجَعَلَ الْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُوراً وَجَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ سِرَاجاً }نوح16

{تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاء بُرُوجاً وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجاً وَقَمَراً مُّنِيراً }الفرقان61

{وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجاً وَهَّاجاً }النبأ13

ولو نظرنا وتمعنا في آية سورة القصص لوجدنا فيها حكمة وعلما ،، فقد قال الحق يأتيكم بضياء 
ولم يقل يأتيكم بنور ،
 لأن الضياء أو الضوء هو مصدر للطاقة التي أوجدها الله وخلقها وأودعها بعضا من مخلوقاته.

فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين .. 

بالنسبة للألوان فهي ألوان الطيف الصادر من الضوء 

وقد أوجدها الخالق للإنسان للتمييز ، 
 فهي أمور حسية للإنسان فقط ، 
وقد لاتكون كذلك للمخلوقات الأخرى والتي نعرف نوعين منها الملائكة والجن ( شاملة الشيطان)
 والتي نعرف بوجودها ولكن لانراها .
لأنها خرجت ( لاتنطبق عليها ) عن الأبعاد التي يستطيع الإنسان التمييز بها وإدراكها وإحساسها.


ولي عودة للمناقشة .. 
تحياتي.​


----------

